# Scholl Concepts... talk to me!



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

So looking at trying some new polishes and particularly keen on trying some of the Scholl range having previously used 3M, Menzerna and Meguiars for quite some time...

so atm my goto polishes and compounds are:

*Aggressive cutting* = 3M FCP and Meguiars 101 -> _*Scholl equivalent S3 Gold? also noticed they have an S3 Gold XXL?*_

*One Step Polishing* = Menzerna PO203S - > _*S17+?*_

*Finishing & Refining* = Meguiars 205 / Menz P085RD -> _*S40 / S30+?*_

Thanks


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

The scholl polishes you've mentioned are my go tos


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

in terms of aggressive cutting action does S3 Gold or S3 Gold XL cut more than 3M FCP? or do you need to delve into the S2 / S0 range?


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

You will love S3 Gold, S17+ and S40. All I use (not that I`m a pro  )


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Scholl is a funny one. You can get some great results but require you change your technique to get the best out of them. Something that I'm still working on


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Breezy said:


> So looking at trying some new polishes and particularly keen on trying some of the Scholl range having previously used 3M, Menzerna and Meguiars for quite some time...
> 
> so atm my goto polishes and compounds are:
> 
> ...


I would choose: S3 GoldXXL + s20+s30+


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The Scholl polishes are designed for modern day clear coats that evolve daily.
They work together with big car brands to work on their new paint. 
The 3M ones are already a few years old and will underperform against Scholl in level of cut / speed and finish!


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Great polishes so easy to use. I have used s30 and s17 as my first polishes and very pleased with them.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

I get holograms with S17+ so it's not a one stepper for me. Is it my technique?

It is better than my 3M Polish though so I would recommend it.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

I have this trouble also, I can't work out a technique to get it to cut well and refine in one set. I'm using it with the blue Scholl pad. Don't get enough cut with S17 and their orange pad


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

How are you doing the sets?

Ie speed/passes


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I find them too filler heavy. 

Bought the new s3 xxl to try again and still the same. S3 gold and s40 were my old ones I tried and after a few cars and same result were sold on. 
S3 xxl is going to be sold too I think. 

After a set it's looks perfect. Wipe down removes all oils left behind and majority of marks reappear. 

Reason I don't like them as you can't see where it needs worked more during a set as it fills it so working blind

My personal experience 

I prefer 101/ 105 and 205 all day.

I have heard s17 is pick out the lot so might give that a try.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE (Jun 10, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> How are you doing the sets?
> 
> Ie speed/passes


Kimo, what's your technique when working with Scholl (Speed, passes,etc)? I'm looking to try out SCHOLL - probably start with S17 - but I'm wondering how much change is needed with my technique to get a good finish. I mainly use Menz and 3M at the moment.


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

I am by no means an expert, but I like Scholl so far. Have been using S17 with their purple pad. First spread it out, then bump the speed up to around 5 and do a couple of passes with pressure and finish of with one or two passes at high speed but without pressure. If look at their website, it appears to me as that their blue pad was added later.

I have found the blog entry from Rich helpful as well.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have S17 and S40 which i hes with Dodo Juice Fin pads.
I find the S17 dusts a bit but workd really well. The S40 gives a great gloss finnish.


----------



## Cons91 (Aug 25, 2014)

Tonie said:


> I am by no means an expert, but I like Scholl so far. Have been using S17 with their purple pad. First spread it out, then bump the speed up to around 5 and do a couple of passes with pressure and finish of with one or two passes at high speed but without pressure. If look at their website, it appears to me as that their blue pad was added later.


Does this technique apply to rotary as well DA, or do different machines need different technique?


----------



## Tonie (May 26, 2014)

I use a DA, but according to this movie it will work for a rotary as well.






I don't prime the pad (purple non spider pad, remember) like this, but thanks to Steampunk I tap the bottle against the pad a few times. As the consitency is relatively thin, this will provide you with enough product.

Again, no expert, but I like to share what I found such that others can try it as well and maybe it will work. I think the 'problem' is that you don't need the Zenith point method.

Would like to quote the opinion of [email protected] here about S17. I think he is referring here to the Black Waffle pad here as finishing pad.



[email protected] from the how to use section said:


> You can use SCHOLL Concepts S17+ by hand or machine, although for best results we recommend the latter. By hand, apply SCHOLL Concepts S17+ with a SCHOLL Concepts Polishing Puck. Only 3-4 pea-sized drops of product are required per 12" x 12" area. You should work it as firmly and evenly as possible until only a thin residue remains. Buff off the residue carefully using a PB Super Buffing Towel.
> 
> For best results using a dual action polisher, you should work SCHOLL Concepts S17+ with either a SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Cutting Pad or a SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Polishing Pad. Once the pad is well primed, only 3-4 pea-sized drops of product are required per 18" x 18" area. After spreading, work it thoroughly at 4000-5000 orbits per minute (speed 4-5 on most dual action machine polishers), applying moderate pressure for the first 90 seconds or so, and then progressively lighter pressure for a further 90 seconds (at this stage you should switch to a pre-primed SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Finishing Pad if a one-step process is desired). Once done, buff off the final residue carefully using a PB Super Buffing Towel.
> 
> For best results using a rotary polisher, you should work SCHOLL Concepts S17+ using either a SCHOLL Concepts 135 mm SOFTouch Wool Pad, a SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Cutting Pad or a SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Polishing Pad. Once the pad is well primed, only 1-2 pea-sized drops of product are required per 18" x 18" area. You should work it thoroughly at 1200-1800 revolutions per minute (speed 3-4 on most rotary polishers), applying moderate pressure for the first 45 seconds or so, and then progressively lighter pressure for a further 45 seconds (at this stage you should switch to a pre-primed SCHOLL Concepts 145 mm Finishing Pad if a one-step process is desired). Once done, buff off the final residue carefully using a PB Super Buffing Towel.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

By the looks of that you wouldn't need to finish down with the 17 or 40 but wonder what it's like with other pads


----------

